# Looking for a writing or reading friend!



## harvestmoon66 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi! I’m into Pokémon, fanfics, manga, young adult, and writing. Would anyone who’s 18 or older like to talk?


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Apr 10, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi c:


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 28, 2020)

Sure


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (May 3, 2020)

Boop


----------



## harvestmoon66 (May 8, 2020)

Would love to talk on discord


----------



## harvestmoon66 (May 12, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey there


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Oct 31, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 1, 2020)

ZynBells #5061
I work all the time and may not be able to respond every day or every time you speak


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## WallCat (Nov 2, 2020)

Heya! I'm relatively new to the fandom, so I don't have that many examples of my writing on FA (aside from an ongoing OC-centric Zelda fic), but I have been doing various fanfiction on Spacebattles and Fanfiction.net. Feel free to PM me if you'd like links to any of my stuff or chat about other things.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 2, 2020)

CoggerD said:


> Heya! I'm relatively new to the fandom, so I don't have that many examples of my writing on FA (aside from an ongoing OC-centric Zelda fic), but I have been doing various fanfiction on Spacebattles and Fanfiction.net. Feel free to PM me if you'd like links to any of my stuff or chat about other things.


Okay c: sounds good


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 7, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm pretty new to FA, and I make mostly tf-centric short stories and art. I could really use a reading/critique buddy to! help me improve my form


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi c:


----------



## RealTrashPanda (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi! A reading/writing buddy would be a lot of fun!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 30, 2020)

Boop


----------



## trivean (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello, I'm also a furry writer. I have an urban fantasy story that I've postponed for a few reasons, and I'm working on a Science Fiction story currently.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 27, 2020)

trivean said:


> Hello, I'm also a furry writer. I have an urban fantasy story that I've postponed for a few reasons, and I'm working on a Science Fiction story currently.


Hi! That's so cool


----------



## kittyDecaying (Dec 27, 2020)

Hey! DM me if you'd like to talk, and I'll send you my Discord info. I think that could be fun!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 28, 2020)

kittyDecaying said:


> Hey! DM me if you'd like to talk, and I'll send you my Discord info. I think that could be fun!


Hi! Okay c:


----------



## trivean (Dec 29, 2020)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Hi! That's so cool


Thanks, the SiFi's still a W.I.P. but I hope to post the first part soon.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey! I'm an author and an avid reader, and I'd love to chat! I have a server, from which you can friend me if you'd like!  









						Join the Doppelfoxx Discord Server!
					

Check out the Doppelfoxx community on Discord - hang out with 160 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Dec 29, 2020)

Okay that'll be great


----------



## trivean (Dec 29, 2020)

Gabriel Foxx said:


> Hey! I'm an author and an avid reader, and I'd love to chat! I have a server, from which you can friend me if you'd like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can anyone join?


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Dec 30, 2020)

trivean said:


> Can anyone join?


Absolutely, yes! Go ahead. It's a community, gaming, and support server for all furs!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Boppb


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey there


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi!


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Aug 2, 2021)

harvestmoon66 said:


> Hi!


Hi!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi there ~^^


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi!


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 2, 2021)

Does anyone want to exchange works? :3 and does anyone write for Wattpad?


----------

